# After scrapping



## Monox (Feb 27, 2011)

After 31 years the last service .....


----------



## Monox (Feb 27, 2011)

Today Hungary is characterized by the state in the region to a single instance Yak-28R aircraft executed.



 



*The original state is available here:*


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, nice pics. Wouldn't you just love to load those up on a pickup and take them home!


----------



## Monox (Jun 23, 2011)

MiG-21PF aircraft sad fate ... Hungary, Szolnok AFB.


----------



## Monox (Jun 23, 2011)

The White Albatross acrobating team a sad end of the 0443 airplane.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2011)

That's just depressing.


----------



## Monox (Aug 23, 2011)

Moved to: 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modern/bulgaria-30216.html


----------



## Monox (Sep 15, 2011)

The in Slovakia held SIAD 2011 advertisement in Banská Bystrica :


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2011)

Real shame to see them all like this.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 15, 2011)

Sad , why not scrap them for the metal rather then lettting them rot. 
I`d like to see a pristine or airworthy IL28 up close`but chances are slim as I don`t believe there is one on this side of the pond


----------



## N4521U (Sep 16, 2011)

Is there anything worth recycling on then Russian planes? I remember when Bolenko flew the 27 in to Japan, magnets stuck to the outer surfaces! The radios used Tubes!!!!!!

But, is a sad ending for an aircraft.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Sep 16, 2011)

What an awful shame. I agree with CR though, it's really tempting to take one home with you. I guess some of you have heard that you can make furniture from aircraft parts. That would be so awesome. At least then it's not wasted. Check out this website Motoart | Own a piece of aviation history

Andy


----------

